#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Pinkpop 2006

## Didier

Is er toevallig iemand op Pinkpop geweest afgelopen weekend?
Ik heb op maandag bij de ingang gestaan (als kaartjescontroleur) en ben 's middags tijdens Blöf even op het festivalterrein gaan kijken. Hier heb ik foto's van, deze zal ik proberen om vanavond nog te plaatsen.

Verder vond ik het geluid niet zo super, maar volgens mij kwam dit door de wind? Van de ene op de andere seconde kon het geluid namelijk veranderen van een mooie sound naar een heel schel "hoorn"-geluid, zoals je dat wel kent van omroepinstallaties op sportterreinen. En de seconde erna was het weer goed!

Ik ben zelf nooit op buiten-festivals geweest, dus weet niet of het normaal is dat de wind in zulke mate van invloed kan zijn op het geluid? Dit "wisselende" geluid hoorde ik trouwens ongeveer overal op het terrein. Zowel aan de zijkanten, als halverwege, als achteraan op het terrein. (recht voor het podium ben ik niet geweest)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Pinkpop wordt al jaren gedaan door AmpCo..En Flashlight...

----------


## Roeltej

Maandag was het me iets te druk, maar gedoe met geluid viel me ook al op, is erg windgevoelig, al leek vooral het volume daaronder te lijden.
Bij het 3fm podium leek het erg mee te vallen.. maar wat daar hing ?

----------


## Didier

*MAIN STAGE:*











*3FM-STAGE:*




*BUMA TENT:*

----------


## gigolo

Het geluid op de 3fm stage vond ik vooral een beetje aan de zijkant ontzettend slecht. Geen idee of dit door de wind kwam, maar aan de zijkant hoorde ik echt alleen maar een soep met veel laag erin. Bij de mainstage had ik het idee dat dit veel minder was.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik ben zelf alle dagen geweest (inc camping) en van vanmorgen terug. Het geluid viel me ook erg op, dit was verleden jaar veel minder aan de orde dan dit jaar. Vooraan bij Blof geweest, hier was het geluid wel goed (iig geen grote invloeden van de wind). Maar vaak genoeg vond ik het erg jammer (zoals de afsluiting; RHCP).

http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/linda_gala%20019.jpg

Delay stack;
http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/linda_gala%20020.jpg

----------


## jakkes72

Tijdens het optreden van Blöf zag ik anders de L'acoustic monitors staan? (op de beelden van de NOS op het nieuws)
Gebruikt AMPCO die ook al?
Of had Blöf zijn eigen monitoring mee?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Blof had ook de eigen zangmicrofoons mee...zal me niks verbazen als ze hun eigen monitoren mee brengen...

----------


## Poelmans

> Blof had ook de eigen zangmicrofoons mee...zal me niks verbazen als ze hun eigen monitoren mee brengen...



Ik zie wel meer vocalisten met eigen zangmicrofoons.

----------


## shure-fan

vaak genoeg ook wel gezien, dat bands een volledig eigen kabel infrastructuur meehebben,  en ja  als daar ook de monitoren bij horen.

en ja  microfoons worden ook veelal door veel muziekanten meegenomen

----------


## berolios

Hoe het tegenwoordig exact in elkaar steekt weet ik niet, maar volgens mij heeft Blof een eigen set mee (ook op festivals), met een D1 op MON en FOH, vanzelfsprekend zitten daar ook de wedges en micro's en de ganse reutemeteut bij.

----------


## shure-fan

> http://members.home.nl/heiligbloed/linda_gala%20020.jpg[/URL]



stacken??    eerder delay array  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rock On

Ff wat lichtpuntjes;
Mainstage: Synco W8L als main en outfills, STS als sidefills en STS subs, W8L-C als delay
alle wapperlampen waren VL3000's

3FM stage: Synco W8L-M PA met STS subs, heeeeel veel parren (weet je nog, vroegâh...) 
HES Studio Spots en Colors 575 en 5 Arena's met dowser en scroller.

Buma stage: STS PA (wie immer) en qua licht moet ik hier het antwoord schuldig blijven

Was wel weer een aardig feestje. En wat betreft de monitors van Blof, die hebben idd altijd hun eigen 115XT's bij. De meeste grote tours die een festival aan doen hebben meestal hun hele infrastructuur mee, dus er liggen meestal 5 of 6 multi's over het gras. Die worden er 's nachts neergelegd en weggehaald.
Change-over: tafels aan de multi, stageblock eraan, rolling risers met soca aan het stageblock en gaan.... Hoeft niet lang te duren.... :Cool:

----------


## TPL

De L'ac monitors van Blof zijn tog 115FM volgens mij ipv 115xt.

----------


## moderator

Lekker boeiend dat type...Het waren iig geen cw's.
Viel me trouwens op dat de welbekende sinus was afgplakt door pinkpopmiepje...alsof je anders die floortjes niet herkend  :Smile:

----------


## BvE

was dat dan niet het geval in voorgaande jaren? trouwens, Rock On, meen je serieus dat sommige artiesten hun eigen multis (en dan vooral over het veld waar moeilijk bij te komen is) meenemen en de hele zooi omgooien op festival PA's. dat is toch krankzinning en totaal niet nodig? Ik bedoel, staat ampco al die onzinnige acties uberhaupt toe?

----------


## moderator

:Wink:  Nog steeds is er niets sneller en betrouwbaarder dan je eigen multi's gebruiken, je eigen steekvelden...ja, dat is dus best gangbaar om te doen.
Sub op minstage was dit jaar ook erg goed voor mekaar moet ik zeggen!

Collega Rock on toevallig twee keer tegengekomen op de zondag, zal wel met het blonde gezelschap te maken hebben gehad :Wink:

----------


## BvE

dus de multi's van ampco zijn onbetrouwbaar volgens sommige artiesten?

----------


## moderator

Je hebt kunnen zen, jebt selectief lezen en je hebt mensen die niet begrijpend kunnen lezen.

Het is dat het zo ongelovelijk mooi weer is, dat iemand net mijn rug heeft gemasseerd en..kortom: dat mn bui goed is.

Als je aan het touren bent met een vaste set, die set rol je het podium op, dan is er niets betrouwbaarder en sneller werken dan je eigen multi systeem.

Er zijn genog acts die netjes gebruik maken van de infra van de festivalleverancier, die hun floors gebruiken, hun mics etc...

Als de vraag lollig bedoeld was, plaats dan in het vervolg een smiley aub, dat maakt de boel wat luchtiger :Embarrassment:

----------


## berolios

> ...Als je aan het touren bent met een vaste set, die set rol je het podium op, dan is er niets betrouwbaarder en sneller werken dan je eigen multi systeem.
> 
> Er zijn genog acts die netjes gebruik maken van de infra van de festivalleverancier, die hun floors gebruiken, hun mics etc...



 
Meestal zijn het vooral de bands die daar budget voor hebben (gemaakt), die met een eigen set komen. In hoeverre een band wát meeneemt verschilt nogal. Zo komt het voor dat een nog niet zo heel 'grote' band, die wel volledig op oortjes speelt naar festivals een eigen micro-set en monitor-tafel meeneemt en verder niks. Terwijl de grotere jongens alles tutti completti zélf meenemen, dus inclusief FOH/ MON tafel/racks, microfoons, podiumbekabeling en multi en de ganse reutemeteut. Dan gaan er op de voorkant meestal 2 lijntjes l/r op de l/r bus in van de 'huistafel' en voilá, bollen met die handel.

Tegenwoordig zie je steeds meer bands met een eigen set de festivals af gaan, op Werchter was het vorig jaar bijvoorbeeld op mainstage zelfs zo dat we elke dag maar twee of drie bandjes hoefden te doen, de rest had állemaal een eigen set mee.

Meestal worden de reeds aanwezige sidefills trouwens wél gebruikt (maar ook die hebben sommige bands zelf bij); en bij uitzondering ook de aanwezige wedges+ amps (Faithless).

Cheers...

p.s. De Red Hot Chili Peppers hadden op hun vorige tour trouwens ook de complete processing van de PA mee, met andere woorden: het enige dat ze van het huis gebruikten waren de versterkers, PA kasten en sidefills, de rest hadden ze állemaal zelf bij zich; of dat ook deze keer zo is weet ik nog niet.

----------


## btvmaarten

hebben er mensen toevallig iets vernomen van het ongeval wat er gebeurt was bij het afbreken van pinkpop een goede vriend van mij is onder een truss gekomen en heefd zijn rug gebroken de arbo dienst was onderweg met de helikopter naar het ongeval, tijdens dat de arbo ondeweg was schijnt alles snel te zijn opgeruimt voordat zij terplekken waren. dit heb ik gehoort van mijn collega's in het theater dit aangezien ik op vakantie was.

maar goed weet iemand hier meer van?? en wie weet wat er precies is gebeurt?

----------


## mac tecson

> Ik bedoel, staat ampco al die onzinnige acties uberhaupt toe?



Dat zal ze werkelijk een zorg zijn. Als een act gewoon hun eigen spul incl, foh en multi wil inprikken zullen ze daar geen problemen mee hebben.
En als het fout gaat (wat inprincipe niet gebeurt; ja pech kan iedereenb krijgen maar dat terzijde) zullen zij er ook niet op worden aangekeken, want de organisator weet heel goed dat Blof zelf de hele zooi meeneemt.

En ach, als die Blof jongens liever met hun eigen materiaal werken (dat ze natuurlijk heen goed kennen) waarom niet; we mogen er wel van uitgaan dat het bij act's als Bof wel goed zit.
Die jongens van Ampco moeten er toch de hele dag zijn; dus ze krijgen er net zoveel geld voor

----------


## axs

> hebben er mensen toevallig iets vernomen van het ongeval wat er gebeurt was bij het afbreken van pinkpop een goede vriend van mij is onder een truss gekomen en heefd zijn rug gebroken de arbo dienst was onderweg met de helikopter naar het ongeval, tijdens dat de arbo ondeweg was schijnt alles snel te zijn opgeruimt voordat zij terplekken waren. dit heb ik gehoort van mijn collega's in het theater dit aangezien ik op vakantie was.
> 
> maar goed weet iemand hier meer van?? en wie weet wat er precies is gebeurt?



*Gelieve hier voorlopig geen verdere uitspraken over te doen totdat er meer duidelijk is... aan gissen en geen correcte feiten naar voren brengen hebben we hier niks.*
*Er gaan momenteel namelijk al verschillende verhalen de ronde... dus ja.*
*Hoop dat jullie allemaal professioneel genoeg zijn om hier even verder niet je zegje over te doen...*


*DUS NOGMAALS:*

*Oproep aan iedereen om hier geen gissingen te posten en GEEN uitspraken te doen zonder dat jullie verder op de hoogte zijn. 'Via via' en 'als-dan' verhaaltjes hebben we niks aan.*
*De feiten zijn namelijk zwaar genoeg.*

*Ik heb aan de overige moderators ook gevraagd om dit streng in de gaten te houden.*
*Alvast dank!*

----------


## btvmaarten

sorry was niet de hoogte...

----------


## neeltje

nog even over die multi's:
Als jij je eigen tafel meeneemt naar een festival (omdat deze is ingeregeld, geprogrammeerd, alle inserties al steken, ...), dan is het toch maar normaal dat je je eigen multi meeneemt. 
Het is namelijk niet zo handig om elk kanaaltje opnieuw te moeten prikken vanop een Link>XLR-spin. Dan zou je elk festival dus 48 gaatjes achterop je tafel moeten vullen. Verder is het ook niet zo handig om een link-multi op een harting of soca-connector te gaan draaien. Dat lukt namalijk niet zo goed. Verder heeft elk bedrijf zijn standaard over hoe het materiaal gebruikt wordt, en hoe het gesoldeerd moet worden (ivm gemeenschappelijke aarding, Ic, spare kanalen, etc.).
Het is dus eigenlijk niet meer dan logisch dat ieder bandje dat met een eigen tafel wil spelen, automatisch ook een eigen multi meeneemt. Bovendien is er hier sprake van een digico D1, en bij mijn weten loopt er nog geen Glasvezel/coax mee over een standaard festival-multi.
Het heeft dus eigenlijk niets te maken met vertrouwen in materiaal of vertrouwen in een firma, maar wel met gebruiksgemak en vertrouwdheid van de engineer met het materiaal.

----------


## Poelmans

> p.s. De Red Hot Chili Peppers hadden op hun vorige tour trouwens ook de complete processing van de PA mee, met andere woorden: het enige dat ze van het huis gebruikten waren de versterkers, PA kasten en sidefills, de rest hadden ze állemaal zelf bij zich; of dat ook deze keer zo is weet ik nog niet.



Bedoel je dan processing ivm crossovers, delay, limiter, EQ van je FOH? En is dat niet wat verregaand/onnodig? De huisfirma zal toch wel het beste weten hoe ze hun systeem moeten afregelen, aangezien ze dit het beste kennen?

----------


## berolios

> Bedoel je dan processing ivm crossovers, delay, limiter, EQ van je FOH? En is dat niet wat verregaand/onnodig? De huisfirma zal toch wel het beste weten hoe ze hun systeem moeten afregelen, aangezien ze dit het beste kennen?



Yep, dat heb je helemaal juist begrepen, maar die vorige tour hadden ze wel steeds een V-DOSC PA, met een x-aantal kabinetten als main, een x-aantal als outfill, een x-aantal als infill, een x-aantal als centre fill, een x-aantal als 1e delay, een x-aantal als 2e dalay.. enfin je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

De gedachte erachter was om gedurende de tour een zo constant mogelijke sound neer te zetten. Als ik het me goed herinner hadden ze twee racks met Omnidrives, die om en om gebruikt werden. Voor het inregelen van de systemen reisde er een systeem-tech vooruit, die de dag (of nacht) van tevoren de set inregelde, zodat op de showdag alleen maar ingeprikt hoefde te worden. Volgens Dave Rat zelf was deze aanpak een groot succes.

Maarr... voor zover ik weet spelen ze deze tour gewoon over de 'local' PA-sets, wat niet altijd V-DOSC hoeft te zijn. Het directe voordeel van die eigen processors valt dus in dit geval weg...

Hoe het precies in elkaar zit deze keer weet ik op zijn laatst begin juli ;-).

Cheers...

----------


## schrobbelbop

Om nog even terug te komen op het waaien, 

Zolang er buiten line-arrays gebruikt worden en het waait
levert dit altijd problemen op met "het weg waaien van het geluid" met name in het hoog is dit goed te merken dat dit met vlagen weg valt.
Dit komt omdat een line-array een smalle bundel gericht geluid afstraalt. tevens fungeert een line-array als een bron, een conventioneel systeem bestaat uit meerdere bronnen waardoor het wegwaaien van geluid minder hoorbaar is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## berth

Bij conventioneel PA waait het net zo hard weg hoor!!!

----------


## moderator

Maar dan is het geluid niet zo gericht...wel je kop gebruiken als je leest he... :Cool:

----------


## All-round Sound

Halllo Bert,
Hallo Moderator,
hallo schrobbelbop,

jullie hebben allemaal gelijk 

allleen heb je met een echt ouderwets degelijk PA een breedere afstraling 
dus krijg je automatisch minder verwaaid geluid 
maar je hebt je geluid wel overal in de wijde omgeving

en met line-array krijg je je geluid bijna exact waar je het wil hebben
met minder afstralers/bronnen
en de omgeving is er meer bij gebaat

m.v.g.
Luke 
----------------------------
doe mij maar ouderwets lekker veel hout 
klinkt persoonlijk toch beter

----------


## jakkes72

hm, foto gehalte-per-post zakt aardig voor een foto-forum

----------


## Outline

Voor het complete RHCP-verhaal van de vorige tour: http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsi/rat/rat.php

----------


## TPL

http://www.ratsound.com/cblog/ 

even naar halverwegen scrollen en lees daar het verhaal van Dave Rat en rhcp op pinkpop.

----------


## jadjong

> Sub op minstage was dit jaar ook erg goed voor mekaar moet ik zeggen!



Iemand hier nog wat over te zeggen? Volgens Dave lagen er maar 24 en vond hij dat nogal weinig(nee echt?  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## meyerfreak

vindt het bijzonder weinig sublaag voor 60.000 man.
haha vooral zijn opmerking over de vorige gig was mooi, 44 ratsubs voor 20.000 en nu 24 martin subs voor 60.000 man.... OEPS
Nou... en als je de rat subjes kent!! poe that's serious bussiness!!

----------


## moderator

Het is niet aan mij m kritiek te hebben op iemand die geluid doet bij een a-at als de peppers, maar qua eindmix was het zeker geen hoogtepunt van de dag...
Daar waar andere acts strak en egdefinieerd gluid weg wisten te zetten, was bij de peppers de drum en de vocals erg poor...
Ik kan me wel weer heel erg vinden in de oplossingen die hij aanbied ten aanzien van de wind. Zal weer een budget evrhaal tegenover staan, maar dan: als je roept dat je de beste bent, moet je ook alleen maar met het beste genoegen nemen.

----------


## Rock On

Dave had het ook over Martin subs, helaas voor hem waren het RH-Synco kasten. Wáren het maar Martin W8 subs....  :Smile:

----------


## Outline

Wat ik begrijp was Pinkpop voor Rat 'n erge tegenvaller... Vind het eigenlijk wel sneu voor hem! Dit omdat hij het wel aangedurfd heeft om door heel Europa te touren zonder zelfs ook maar 1 kast of versterker enz mee te nemen! En als je dan (noodgedwongen?) 'n systeem krijgt waar je

A. Geen fan van bent.
B. Eigenlijk gewoon in 'n dichte ruimte al krap aan is.
C. Dit ook nog buiten krijgt...

Ja, dan ben je gewoon de Sjaak! En daar helpt geen Moedertje Lief je mee! Je denkt toch niet dat ze in de laatste ombouw even de Martin's even naar beneden halen en er L'Acoustics neer hangen?...

Wil er trouwens nog aan toevoegen dat Rat 'n Amerikaan is en dat die (naar mijn mening) nog altijd een verschillende mening over geluid hebben... Dus mischien vandaar de verschillen. Maar dat kan natuurlijk ook weer liggen aan het feit dat hij blijkbaar erg veel last van de wind had!

Ja, het zit budgetair moeilijk (wanneer niet?). Maar als ze echt het beste hadden gewillen voor hun show, hadden ze het als EIS moeten stellen tijdens de onderhandelingen en desnoods minder geld moeten incasseren! En dat is dus niet gedaan waardoor ik het de man (als hij ALLES heeft geprobeerd) niet kwalijk kan nemen. Hadden ze het systeem er maar in moeten onderhandelen...

Onderstaande geknipt uit Rat' z'n Blog:

----------


## Outline

**** Issue of the Day - Lack of V-Dosc or even more scary, lack of subs! ****
Especially considering that today is a 'Throw and Go' gig for 60,000. That means we get the stage for the first time at set change and we have to get backline, monitors, main system tuned and dialed while the audience is in front of the stage. With a familiar rig, it is not a big deal but I have only mixed on this type of Martin Line array twice before but have had pretty good results. Also, I hate running the instruments through the PA system before the band plays if the audience is in, even if the festival does allow it. What I will do is play familiar music to EQ and ask a lot of questions and eliminate every variable I can. Going from 44 Rat Subs for 20,000 people to 24 Martin subs for 60,000 people is a bit of a concern

I do like the Martin better than Vertec rigs which I will now rename from the Ford Explorer of sound systems to the McDonalds of sound systems. You can get one anywhere in the world, it will keep you from starving, lots of people love their burgers and I will have one if I have to, but given the choice I would much prefer a meal created by a world class french chef.
Oh yeah, subs, 24 is just not going to cut it and the main line array boxes go down fairly low. Using the mains all the way down and overlapping the subs is an option I will not be doing. I like to have separate control over all the sub lows on a single eq and fader. What I am going to do is high pass the main system as I always do (between 100 and 160, venue dependant). I will then split my sub woofer send into a spare x-over and send a second subwoofer send as well that has an independent trim, x-over and mute on my side. The second sub send will get added back into the left and right mix via an XL88. Basically it is a sub on an aux send emulation. I do it a lot when I run into Clair S4 systems when they are not configured with subs on an aux.

----------


## Outline

**** Issue of the Day Part 2 - Wind ****
Technically sonic projection software will predict coverage over large areas from giant PA hangs. What is will not predict is the catastrophic effects that wind has on sound, the amount of wind and ways to reduce the bummout factor. 
The wind blew sound all over the place. One way of thinking is that it is an unavoidable act of nature but my experience has been that there are several things that can be done to reduce sonic trauma due to wind.
1) Never rely on just 1 hang per side for a large outdoor show where wind is even a remote possibility. With 2 clusters a side I have found that when wind blows the sound of one cluster away from you, it often will blow the sound of another cluster towards you. 
2) Cover extra width. By over-covering you will gain some buffer zone and keep the outer audience covered with breezes and mellow gusts.
3) Minimize long distance throw and rely more heavily on multiple/regional delay clusters. The farther you project sound, the more susceptible it is to wind and environmental issues.
Dave Rat

----------


## neeltje

Dus, als ik begrijp wat hij wil zeggen, wil hij terug naar een conventioneel systeem, en zegt hij hier dat het hele line-arrey verhaal zwaar overroepen is, de throw niet haalt waarvoor het geconstueerd is, en zegt hij ook dat als hij het met dosk zou doen, hij ook dubbel zo veel zou moeten hangen om een goed resultaat te krijgen.
Ik ben het dan ook volledig met hem eens. Een mainstage zou veel beter klinken met "gewone" synco, breed uitgewaaierd, en enkele delay-torens in het veld, of nog een banaan line-array per kant bij als overdreven outfill.
Helaas genoeg heb je dan wel weer 1. meer manuren nogig voor bouwen en breken, meer vervoer nodig, meer stroom nodig> extra generators, extra layher-torens, meer speakers, ... en dus veel meer geld nodig. Aangezien dat geld er niet altijd is, lijkt het mij ook logisch dat je als firma ervoor kiest dit niet te leveren.
Ik snap david Rat trouwens niet helemaal met zijn kritiek: dit is toch een algemeen gekend en geweten gegeven, en buiten de corporate events en de theatershows wordt speiding idd dikwijls verwaarloosd ten voordele van budget.
Hangt hij zelf dan standaard een volledige AB-set in met in en outfills op elk festival wat hij doet? Ik denk het niet.

----------


## meyerfreak

@ Neeltje;

Dit is helemaal niet wat hij hiermee zegt, hij zegt dat door je lange throw veel meer kans hebt dat wind invloed heeft op je audio...logisch natuurlijk
Ook zegt hij dat je met 2 clusters per kant minder kans 'verwaai' effect hebt omdat dan de ene de andere bundel verplaatst....

Mischien tijd om het stukje nog even aandachtig door te lezen...... :EEK!:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Een mainstage zou veel beter klinken met "gewone" synco, breed uitgewaaierd, en enkele delay-torens in het veld, .



Vaud, nelis... een delaystack heeft van nature een fase probleem in zich, met alle problemen van dien (kamfilters etc) voor  Iedereen die NIET op 1 lijn met de delay en het mainsystem zit. En dat is dus zo'n 40% van je publiek. 

Heb , na bestudering van een aantal foto's de conclusie mogen trekken dat de setup van het mainframe op Pinkpop hetzelfde was als op Arrow, en daar joeg het prima door het centrum van het veld, maar aan de verre zijkanten woei het tophoog idd soms een beetje weg. Maar daar sta je dan ook op de rand van het afstraalgebied. En daar zal idd de spl al een paar dB minder zijn dan in het center, en die extra paar dB mindering hoor je dan extra duidelelijk..





> of nog een banaan line-array per kant bij als overdreven outfill.
> .



Moet je weer smaller en breder afstralende bananen vinden. Daarom heet Meyer bijv op de grote Milo's de 60, 90 en 120 afstraalhoeken bedacht. Helemaal bovenin een stel 60ers, die gaan t verst, en hebben dus niet zoveel breedte nodig, in het midden de 90ers, die zijn voor t midden, en onderaan in de banaan de 120-ers, die net de eerste 3 rijen raken. Dus meer energie per m² voor farfield dat weer meer vierkante meters heeft, en dus een identieke absorptie, en minder per m²energie voor nearfield, . Of een stel SB-1's gebruiken ....

----------


## Outline

Zijn ze bij Meyer zo gek nog niet...

Kan me namelijk herinneren dat we vroeger de kleine openingen gebruikten om verder weg te komen. Dus waarom zou dat met een Array niet opgaan?

En natuurlijk wat Mac zegt, nml. dat je met hetzelfde vermogen maar verschillende openingen en afstanden het over het hele vlak gelijkmatiger verdeeld!

Worden er dan ook nog andere instellingen op de Processor gebruikt of blijft dat allemaal hetzelfde?

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Hmm let op wat Dave Rat doet met die twee clusters naast elkaar. Nl. deze twee clusters krijgen niet dezelfde feed!!! (=comb/kam-filters als jet het wel zou doen).
Hij split instrumenten/vocals per groep (die frequentie gewijs elkaar het minst beinvloeden) over die twee clusters. Dus vocals zit bijv. in de buitenste cluster, maar niet in de binnenste cluster.
Dave is een coole gast. ZOu zeker zijn weblog regelmatig lezen, zitten leuke interesante dingen tussen, waar een ieder zo zijn voordeel mee kan doen.

----------


## Outline

Who said that a ribbon driver does not work...
Mr.Meyer and Mr.Heil and the rest beware of the Alcons Audio people!! The next evolutionary revolution in Audioworld is coming.... >>>

Ik wacht nog steeds maar heb nog niks gehoord of gezien......

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Haha... nee het duurt idd al een tijdje,.... maar pas op, de meeste revelutionaire ontwikkelingen duren een tijdje voor dat ze worden geintroduceerd. kijk eens naar een XL8. Veel bombarie en trompetgeschal maar heeft er IEMAND er al eentje op een tour voorbij zien komen?

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Haha... nee het duurt idd al een tijdje,.... maar pas op, de meeste revelutionaire ontwikkelingen duren een tijdje voor dat ze worden geintroduceerd. kijk eens naar een XL8. Veel bombarie en trompetgeschal maar heeft er IEMAND er al eentje op een tour voorbij zien komen?



Nee, maar dat zal niet lang meer duren als de eerste XL-8'en worden geleverd aan de M7 groep en Hof Audio-Licht-Beeld. Want met zo'n tafel doe je gewoon het licht en de video er bij :-)

Maar we gaan nu wel heel erg off-topic.... het ging hier toch over Pinkpop??!?

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Ok, weer on-topic dan. @ niels, Dave is inderdaad een briljant technicus.
Heb zelf regelmatig contact met hem en leer elke keer weer nieuwe dingen. (Daarnaast is hij ook nog bijzonder grappig  :Big Grin:  )

Vooral van die dingen als Sub-on-an-aux emulation naar je full-range PA via matrix & cross-overs (zie weblog) zijn echt te gek!!

Dan nog even tegen de mensen die altijd een tech afkraken als een concert k*t klonk... erg jammer.... iedereen heeft weleens een slechte dag, dan hebben we het niet eens over de plek waar je stond, de staat van je eigen oren die dag (euhm bier?), de weersinvloeden, en legio andere dingen die meespelen bij een soortgelijke productie.
En dan hebben we het niet eens over het feit of jij het dan wel of niet beter denkt te kunnen...... 

dus....

----------


## frederic

> vaak genoeg ook wel gezien, dat bands een volledig eigen kabel infrastructuur meehebben, en ja als daar ook de monitoren bij horen.
> 
> en ja *microfoons worden ook veelal door veel muziekanten* meegenomen



sjans hé.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

Ik vind V-dosc echt wel een heel goed systeem, maar:

Wat wil die gast nou eigenlijk met die sub on aux en extra crossovers? als je dat doet op W8L (en de FLY hi-passed) is 24 single 18" subs per kant inderdaad te weinig voor PPop. 
Dus dan doe je dat beter niet als zijnde gast-engineer, op een ander systeem dan je normaal doet.

Als je overlapt, en W8L full range gebruikt (standaard APR config) maak je gebruik van de efficiency van meerdere drivers tegelijk (Ground en FLY werken samen, dus globaal 2x zoveel drivers in het bass-gebied ivgm symmetrische cross). 
W8L (FLY) doet het nou juist zo goed in het laag, dus dat gebruik je liever en je hebt dus die dubbele franse Fly-technieken dan niet nodig.

Ik begrijp op zich wel de bedoeling van zijn systeem: 
hij wil in feite kiezen met 2 auxen of de FLY, of de Groundstack, of beiden sublaag doen van door hem gekozen inputs, en dit is ook nog proportioneel te regelen... ook nog met een eigen, op lokatie gedefinieert crosspunt... 
Is dit niet een lapmiddel om het feit dat je voor zijn toepassing met Vdosc te weinig PA/druk hebt op te lossen? 

Ik vind persoonlijk het standaard V-dosc systeem (2 stacks per kant op enige afstand naast elkaar vliegen) heel goed werken, juist omdat er anders te weinig druk is... vanwege te weinig druk heeft de beste man waarschijnlijk ook het sub-split verhaal voor Vdosc verzonnen denk ik. 
Maar het is gewoon niet fair om dit als uitgangspunt te gaan toepassen op een systeem wat wel veel druk in het laag heeft...

Ik dacht dattie ook iets als tweets on aux had?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hattie ook te weinig hoog?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DiGiCowboy

@dB,

Hij gebruikt zijn dubbele V-dosc set op deze wijze;
apart L/R cluster voor vocals (hij wilde weer eens wat nieuws proberen) deze crossed hij rond de 100 Hz en het hele sub verhaal stuurt hij weg met een (uiteraard) post-fade aux. Zo lekt er niets naar je sublaag.

Wat hij op pinkpop deed was vanaf die subaux sturing een lijntje naar een cross-over en direct naar de subs en een aftak van hetzelfde lijntje naar een andere cross-over en daarna direct de matrix mixer in zodat dit weer naar de main hangs gaat. Zo gebruik je de PA wel full-range, maar alleen op kanalen waar jij wilt.

Als hij tourt met z'n eigen RatTrap PA heeft hij nog _extra_ hoogdrivers tot zijn beschikking (PA is al full-range) die hij ook met een aux kan wegsturen.
Prachtig natuurlijk voor cymbals etc.

----------


## moderator

> Dan nog even tegen de mensen die altijd een tech afkraken als een concert k*t klonk... erg jammer.... iedereen heeft weleens een slechte dag, dan hebben we het niet eens over de plek waar je stond, de staat van je eigen oren die dag (euhm bier?), de weersinvloeden, en legio andere dingen die meespelen bij een soortgelijke productie.
> En dan hebben we het niet eens over het feit of jij het dan wel of niet beter denkt te kunnen...... 
> 
> dus....



Dus, Als je een band die als headliner geboekt is vind tegenvallen moet je maar je mond houden?
Was met de auto, dus drinken...no way.
Omdat het soms zo kneiterhard gaat, oordopjes mee...en in.

Wegvallende vocals kunnen met de wind te maken hebben, maar het grote voordeel van de natuur is dat die zich niet aanpast aan de peppers.
Er waren zat techneuten die het W8L wel lieten klinken, de peppers deden dat niet...
Wil niet zeggen dat het aan de tech lag, de beste man staat daar inderdaad niet als ie niet capabel zou zijn!
ik bedoel: als het niet op zn tafel binnenkomt kannie er ook nix meer van maken  :Wink:

----------


## dokter dB

> @dB,
> 
> Wat hij op pinkpop deed was vanaf die subaux sturing een lijntje naar een cross-over en direct naar de subs en een aftak van hetzelfde lijntje naar een andere cross-over en daarna direct de matrix mixer in zodat dit weer naar de main hangs gaat. Zo gebruik je de PA wel full-range, maar alleen op kanalen waar jij wilt.



okee, dan zit het dus zoals ik dacht..
Ik vind dat dit systeem, als er een dubbele vdosc hang is, best een heel slimme truuk is... Zeker omdat je (zonder te hoeven re-stacken) meer controle hebt over de hoeveelheid sub waarvandaan (verdeling FLY en Groundstack). Je zou het dus mooier verdeeld kunnen krijgen, en duwt niet de voorste rijen weg... als je tenminste genoeg laag-headroom vliegt, anders loop je vast... 
Op een setup zoals pinkpop moet je dit dus niet doen, je hebt gewoon het rendement nodig van alle kasten. 
Ik denk dat dit een beetje het probleem is geweest?
Ik was er niet, (maar zou er eigenlijk eerst wel zijn  :Wink: )

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Uhm, ja ik denk dat je dat kunt concluderen  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Kijk hij heeft ook een klant waar hij aan moet verkopen dat hij 2x zoveel V-dosc nodig heeft om de klus te klaren.... Nu kannie zeggen; kijk vorige gig klonk het aanzienlijk beter, maar daar hingen wel dubbele V-dosc array's....... Ik zeg niet  DAT het zo is, maar je zit dan wel in een nare situatie.

----------


## berolios

> ....Wil niet zeggen dat het aan de tech lag, de beste man staat daar inderdaad niet als ie niet capabel zou zijn!
> ik bedoel: als het niet op zn tafel binnenkomt kannie er ook nix meer van maken ....



Heb je ooit wel eens gehoord wat er dan bij de RHCP van het podium af komt? Naar mijn idee is dat in ieder geval DIK in orde en is daar zeker iets van te maken. Maar goed, dat terzijde.


@Dr. dB:
Begrijp ik het juist als ik stel dat het FLY/ STACK laag/sub sturings-verhaal in essentie een toepassing is van gecontroleerde interferentie? 

En begrijp ik het ook goed als het er bij een dubbele hang om gaat het laag van de tweede array te laten koppelen met het laag van de main (mid en hoog van de tweede array hebben effe vakantie), resulterend in betere controleerbaarheid en directiviteit? Dave Rat gebruikt in dit geval die dubbele hang niet op die manier, maar echt als twee compleet verschillende systemen, door de middelste komen vocal, kick en snare en door de buitenste de rest (of omgedraaid, zoiets was het in ieder geval).

Zo, nu maar weer op pad...
Cheers!

----------


## dokter dB

hey jeroen!

ja ik weet dat vdosc vaak dubbel word gehangen voor laagkoppeling, als de afstand groot genoeg is (meer dan 8m) heeft je gehoor niet zon last van mid hoog combing. 
L/R PA hangt ook vaak dicht bij elkaar...

Wat deze heer doet is zeker iets anders, maar hij trekt wel de kick en bas uit elkaar naar de verschillende FLY's toe, dus toch meer energie in het laag voor beiden in vergelijk met enkele FlY's.

Ik heb het, zoals bijna iedereen denk ik, nooit gehoord/geprobeerd. 
Weet dat grateful dead dit vroeger wel ook al deed, en het zal zeker wel werken. 
Als je het PA op zn staart strapt zal het qua zang ook wel beter blijven staan, per FLY heb je een minder uitgebreid spectrum, met minder modulatie vervormingen etc...
Vind het wel een hoop moeilijk gedoe.

Denk dat een paar extra bandrepetities wel meer invloed hebben  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shure-fan

een paar leuke foto's zou wel leuk zijn voor een foto forum

----------


## Didier

> een paar leuke foto's zou wel leuk zijn voor een foto forum



Voor foto's zie 1e pagina van dit topic

----------


## Gast1401081

afdelopen weekend in Peer het bluesfestival, ook met zo'n martinset.
7 toppen in een banaan per kant, maar het was net of de spreiding van de set smaller wordt naarmate de frequenties hoger worden. Tot bij 10 K er bijna geen spreiding meer over is (20 graden leek het wel) , en het geluid dus "wegwaait".

iemand daar al s vaker op gelet?

----------


## sjoerd

@ dokter db,
begrijp ik hieruit dat W8L dus nog meer geluidsdruk geeft dan VDOSC?
ben van toch altijd wel onder de indruk van vdosc op evenementen als mysterland,dancevalley etc

----------


## dokter dB

hey sjoerd,

Nee dat is niet helemaal wat ik bedoel hoor, en ik zou dat nooit zo stellen... want het ligt zo erg aan de toepassing... 

Er staat bij Vdosc configs vaak wat meer op de laag grond dan bij APR configs...
Dat is gewoon in beide gevallen een bepaalde keuze/oplossing.

Even subjectief:
Wat me altijd weer opvalt is dat de W8L's (15" hornlow)het wel erg lekker doen in het laag... De W8LC (12" hornlow) word tegenwoordig wel vaak laag naast gevlogen...
Van V-dosc is bekend dat de druk (laag dus) op een gegeven moment ophoudt, in een bepaalde toepassing (bijv. concerten arena lange zijde) word dan dubbel gevlogen. 

Vergeet niet dat dance zo hard gemastered is dat je gewoon minder laag hoeft te hebben vanwege de nul dynamiek.
Bij Live-shows heb je gewoon meer nodig (in de regel zo'n 2x)

----------


## Lennartsound

Dan kan je er toch ook een Brickwall limiter op je master zetten? Met een Waves L2 kan je ongestraft 6dB opkrikken zonder dat je klankverschil of ADDA delay hoort.

----------


## dirtymike

nou ik heb met grote regelmaat op V-Dosc gedraaid, tot 18 toppen per kant, en ook op DV-Dosc, maar er zijn maar weinig sets die daar klankmatig danwel qua geluidsdruk overheen gaan.....ja adamson of HLH. verder niet echt...

----------

